# My Routan review



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, I'm so geeked out about VW that I switched from a '08 Chrysler Town & Country to a preowned black '09 Routan SEL Premium w/ 5000 (VW corporate) miles on it -- didn't lose a single penny on the switch either... Despite the T&C being a very good minivan serving every purpose I could imagine for it, I just longed for the extra style and better steering/suspension of the VW, among other things. The differences are well documented but here are my impressions after spending a significant amount of time in the Chrysler:
- exterior styling -- from the front/rear end design, front/rear light design, painted door handles (at least in mine), sharper C pillar angle -- was much better w/ the VW. 
- steering is also noticeably lighter/smoother -- my hands would hurt after steering the Chrysler for a while... not sure why.
- suspension is tighter, less plowing in corners, but still comfortable for the family
- interior is very much better in the VW -- from the signature red dash lighting at night, softer materials (though I don't caress







), the Passat-like stacked front dash design, nappa leather including much softer leather on the steering wheel, wider arm rests, better door armrest designs, to the more "euro" seat bolstering and stitching. Just a more refined/sophisticated place to be in general. 
As minivans go, especially compared to the Honda Odyssey:
- VW has better exterior styling especially in the black color
- VW has better interior, imo. Ody is soooo outdated especially w/ that gathered leather seating and ugly front console area
- VW has better creature (tech) comforts
- VW has HIDs -- as noted before, you just can't go back once you've had HIDs.
- VW has more tq/hp -- that extra tq is much needed in the stop/go traffic of the 'burbs







!
- maybe b/c of the Chrysler minivan "heritage" or the VW twist on things, or the fact that it's the newest minivan on the market -- the VW ends up being the best one, imho.
My only complaints on my Routan are specific to its preowned status,. This is accompanied by questions for the three of you who actually visit this forum







:
- while driving in normal traffic today the brakes suddenly lost 90% power, meaning I had to floor the brakes in order to stop from any speed; felt like the disc brakes had disappeared -- very disconcerting, but I was also somewhat relieved that my dealer was nearby and the brakes would have a good inspection if not overhaul. Any thoughts on what happened? I guess this is where the Hondas get the last laugh, and deservedly so.
- smells like someone smoked a couple of times in the minivan, just the faintest hint of that smell... do I just get "air freshener"? Also, may just be the car sitting around stale on a lot for a few weeks.
- the leather squeaks and is shiny from one too many Armor All treatments. Any idea how to get this out -- mild soap and water?
- The blue digital characters in the HVAC display are very difficult to read during daytime, but I hear they are changing this to white for MY'10. As someone has noted, here's hoping for a simple way to do this mod.
- The tires are the same bad Bridgestone Turanzas as on the T&C. The dealer is mounting some new Kumho KH16 grand-touring all-seasons in the same size (ranked 6th in Tire Rack survey). Will report if there's a big improvement.
And for those of you wondering, no, I do not have a life, writing a minivan review and all on a Saturday night!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My Routan review (ktreg)*

I had questionable problems with the ABS before where it felt that the ABS didn't kick in right away when I slam on the brakes (could also be that the tires suck so much that the reaction time of the ABS system is not quick enough ?)
As for the blue digits yes I hope it's an easy swap (about to find out soon), when I drive during the day I put my lights on so I have to put the "dimmer" switch on the daytime mode too or the digits are just plain unreadable.


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: My Routan review (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_I had questionable problems with the ABS before where it felt that the ABS didn't kick in right away when I slam on the brakes (could also be that the tires suck so much that the reaction time of the ABS system is not quick enough ?)
As for the blue digits yes I hope it's an easy swap (about to find out soon), when I drive during the day I put my lights on so I have to put the "dimmer" switch on the daytime mode too or the digits are just plain unreadable.

Thanks for the reply. No, this was a pretty bad brake failure, meaning normal, instead of emergency, braking. The "BRAKE" light came on and the e-brake was not engaged...
btw, what do you mean by "about to find out soon" on the display swap -- are you getting info from a dealer? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: My Routan review (ktreg)*

I'm going to the dealer to see if I can get a white digit one (hopefully for free







)


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to agree with your review... my wife and I test drove the Odyssey before trying out the Routan. The SEL (which we ended up with) definitely has superior power and handling than the Odyssey. The interior is much more upscale/classy. The nappa leather is luxurious compared to the one on the Ody EX-L trim (which felt like ordinary leather). The LED cabin lighting is a nice touch too. Overall, I imagine riding a private jet (vs. a regular plane) has a similar feel LOL. This has so far been the most comfortable and luxurious ride we've purchased. We had an 06 BMW X3, and it can't even compare to the Routan.


_Modified by tipoytm at 4:11 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

Please give us an update when you try the Kumho KH16s. I had a set of winter Kumho tires on my Grand Am GT and I loved them.


----------

